# Diesel Additives Comparison



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

It is worth noting that the only thing this study tested was lubricity improvement in additives . Many of the additives on that list are designed to do more than just improve lubricity. It is worth noting that two very prominent companies declined to pay for the funding for that research. They are noted specifically as "multi-purpose" in the rankings, although the thread does not elaborate on the extent of what those purposes are and how effective they are. 

It is also worth noting that the test was taken 6.5 years ago. In that time, additive formulations have changed significantly and some of those products may not even be available anymore.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It is worth noting that the only thing this study tested was lubricity improvement in additives . Many of the additives on that list are designed to do more than just improve lubricity. It is worth noting that two very prominent companies declined to pay for the funding for that research. They are noted specifically as "multi-purpose" in the rankings, although the thread does not elaborate on the extent of what those purposes are and how effective they are.
> 
> It is also worth noting that the test was taken 6.5 years ago. In that time, additive formulations have changed significantly and some of those products may not even be available anymore.


Very true. I haven't found anything newer that is quite as inclusive, however.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yep, I've posted these before - a few times. Could never seem to gain much traction with folks. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel/49929-diesel-fuel-additives.html


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Yep, I've posted these before - a few times. Could never seem to gain much traction with folks.
> 
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel/49929-diesel-fuel-additives.html



D'oh! Sorry! I even read that thread too! My memory is getting bad!


----------



## cmsdock (Feb 16, 2014)

so anyone putting any additives in their tank? I've considered lucas oil and diesel kleen.


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

White bottle Power Service all winter long without any trouble and started at -35C like a charm, I have the oil pan heater and never used it and this winter was a cold one so yeah good stuff.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

50K+ trouble free miles and nothing but diesel in my tank


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Power service here just because of availability. It will always be #1 because you can buy it just about anywhere. Hint hint to other additive makers who I'm sure make excellent products.

As Xtreme pointed out, additives do much more then just lubricity. In fact, I'd argue lubricity is the least important function of an additive with most states mandating at least 2% bio in all of their diesel pumps. That's what it is in PA, hey look at that outdated spicer report! 2% biodiesel is #1! 

Then again you're talking to the guy who puts Marvel Mystery Oil in his gas for the mower and pressure washer. Never had a single carb related issue in them ever. All I do is put them away for winter, no crazy winterization.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

no additives ever, -40 no troubles


----------



## 750hmf (Mar 28, 2014)

I agree with no additives. coldest morning I had this winter with wind was -64C (-83.2 F for those in USA) and I had no trouble starting my cruze diesel and driving 1 hour to work. And as far as lubricity goes, here in canada all our diesel is a min of 2% biodiesel so im not to worried about it.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Your guys cold temperatures and no additives really points out the importance of finding a good source for fuel. Obviously the diesel you buy already has a good additive pack for those temperatures. 

These links below were posted on another thread, these were the two stations so far users have found that list what their winter blend is. Think this information would be as useful as what additives have been working for people. 

http://www.mysareward.com/nordic-diesel/

https://www.cenex.com/portal/server.pt/community/1brands___products/453/cenex_winter_fuels


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

750hmf said:


> I agree with no additives. coldest morning I had this winter with wind was -64C (-83.2 F for those in USA) and I had no trouble starting my cruze diesel and driving 1 hour to work. And as far as lubricity goes, here in canada all our diesel is a min of 2% biodiesel so im not to worried about it.


Congrats on your diesel and welcome to the forum! You had it long?


----------



## 750hmf (Mar 28, 2014)

i bought the car mid Jan. Only have 7100 km (4402 miles) so I have a ways to go until its broke in lol.


----------

